# Best way to clean this?



## tbister (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm new to bottle collecting.  What is the best way to clean this bottle?  Will it come clean?

 Thanks,

 Tim


----------



## capsoda (Feb 16, 2006)

The only way to clean that is to have it tumbled.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 17, 2006)

IT WILL COME CLEAN, CHECK OUT THESE ON MY SITE. WWW.BOTTLETUMBLING.COM

 IT MAY NOT BE WORTH THE COST OF 15 TO HAVE IT DONE IF THERE IS NO EMBOSSING.

 RICK


----------



## tbister (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mudmonkey (Feb 17, 2006)

hey bottle tumbler.How long do you usually let a bottle tumbler for with 1200 grit when the bottle looks like that before you use the polishing media


----------

